#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-11-20
<n0wje> hello all anyone here for a question?
<nick125> possibly
<n0wje> brb wife is calling.
<n0wje> ok I am back I installed 10.10 ion a new hard drive SATA. when the systems boots it stop trying to find  the HD. ubuntu drops to the busybox shell ist ther a way to fix this?
<n0wje> I think it is RootDelay=
<nick125> Hm. At the grub menu, press e on the Ubuntu entry and look for the kernel line and add rootdelay=40 on that line and press enter, then press whatever key it says to boot (b, I believe)
<n0wje> ok I will try it thanks going to reboot
<n0wje> brb
<n0wje> ok found out my problem it has to do with the sata devices in my computer. I unpluged one of the hard drives and change the sata dvd to the master position. It works now boot fine.. Thanks for the help.
<n0wje> hey can anyone connect to msn and icq via empathy?
<nick125> I know that ICQ changed a setting so you have to change the endpoint to login.icq.com instead of login.aol.com
